
Trump campaign director on how he got Facebook employees for campaign assistance - tareqak
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/how-facebook-ads-helped-elect-trump/
======
tareqak
Original title: _How Facebook ads helped elect Trump_

Techmeme summary: _CBS News: On 60 Minutes, Trump campaign digital director
Brad Parscale describes how he handpicked Facebook employee “embeds” who
assisted the campaign with its ad buys_

